# Blasen an den Händen



## jay-em-ass (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin heute seit einer Woche dabei Trial zu fahren, hab allerdings mittlerweile zwei große Blasen an den Händen und das trotz Handschuhen...
Ich merk zwar selber, dass ich mich noch zu sehr auf die Arme stütze, aber habt ihr da keinerlei Probleme?

Kann es sein, es auch an den Handschuhen liegt? Ich hab jetzt "billige" O'Neal Handschuhe, quasi das Einsteigermodell.
Wenn das so weitergeht, kann ich nur alle zwei Wochen fahren 

Gruß


----------



## MatzeD (4. Februar 2012)

Hey 
Also Blasen an den Händen sind völlig normal.. kommen bei allen vor, die anfangen mit dem Sport. Nach einem Monat (wenn du intensiv dranbleibst) wirst du merken, das deine "Blasen" sich zu Hornhaut entwickelt haben.. Umso länger du fährst, umso mehr werden deine Blasen zu Hornhaut. Mit der neuen Hornhaut tuts auch nie wieder weh ..sofern du dranbleibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habe immer zur Beginn einer neuen Bikesaison Blasen an den Fingern, weil die Hände im Winter bei mir verweichlichen. Nach den ersten Touren bildet sich an den Stellen Hornhaut und das Problem ist weg. 

Letzten Sommer im Bikepark hatte ich aber auch Probleme mit Blasen und hatte auch das Gefühl, dass es von den Handschuhen kam. Die haben sehr gut am Griff gehaftet aber die Hände sind im Handschuh verrutscht und an den Stellen gabs dann Blasen. Ich bin dann 2Tage im Bikepark ohne Handschuhe gefahren, mit der Gefahr, dass ich mir bei nem Sturz die Hände aufschruppe. Aber anders gings dann nicht. 

Glaube es hilft nur Abhärten durch ständige Strapazen ;-)


----------



## jay-em-ass (4. Februar 2012)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt ^^
Seid ihr dann einfach weiter gefahren, oder habt ihr gewartet, bis die Blasen wieder weg waren?


----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2012)

Sobald es von den Schmerzen her geht weiter fahren. Geht dann schon. Bei mir hat es geholfen auf Schaumstoffgriffe umzusteigen. Hatte vorher so billige Gummigriffe und enorme Probleme und bin dann umgestiegen auf Tryall Schaumstoff. 

Danach wars besser, aber ganz weg gehts erst wenn man lange genug fährt...-> Hornhaut.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Das_Playmobil (5. Februar 2012)

Da ich auch gerade mit Trial angefangen habe, habe ich auch mit Blutblasen zu kämpfen. Abhilfe verschafft abtapen mit Leukoplast.


----------



## Mr. Terror (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit Blutblasen, als ich die Syntace Gummigriffe gefahren bin. Ich habe die dann ebenfalls gegen die TryAll Schaumstoff-Griffe getauscht und seit dem habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme mehr.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## jay-em-ass (5. Februar 2012)

Bin heut wieder gefahren, Tape drüber, dann gings schon 
Ich werd mir allerdings neue Griffe kaufen und bin dabei über die ODI Longnecks gestoßen.
Sollen recht gut und lvor allem Langlebig sein, was man bei Schaumstoffgriffen nicht behaupten kann...
Fährt die jemand und kann dazu ein kurzes Statement bezüglich "Blasenbildung" abgeben? 

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Februar 2012)

Schaumstoff Griffe = Ritchey Worldcup oder die leichte Variante Extralite
Die Ritchey halten ewig und verformen sich auf lange zeit nicht. Sehr bequeme Griffe und schonen sehr die Hände.


----------



## jay-em-ass (5. Februar 2012)

Meinst du die hier?

http://www.bike24.de/p13428.html


----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2012)

Oh sorry, ich muss mich korrigieren...ich meinte die Trialtech Griffe:

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p872_Lenkergriffe-Trialtech-soft.html

und die halten bei mir schon länger als ein Jahr. Das einzige was die Griffe wirklich kaputt macht ist zu häufiges demontieren.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-em-ass (5. Februar 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Oh sorry, ich muss mich korrigieren...ich meinte die Trialtech Griffe:
> 
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p872_Lenkergriffe-Trialtech-soft.html
> 
> ...



Die hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, haben auf tartybikes eine sehr gute bewertung, einzig der Faktor Haltbarkeit hat mich abgeschreckt, aber wenn das so is, werd ich mir die mal zulegen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mr. Terror (5. Februar 2012)

Die meinte ich auch. Die halten bei mir jetzt auch schon ne weile und Abnutzung ist auch nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Das einzige Problem mit den Griffen war, dass die sich bei mir auf dem Lenker gedreht haben. Ich habe die dann einfach mit Haarspray montiert und seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit verdrehen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Februar 2012)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Meinst du die hier?
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p13428.html



Genau die. Bin ich Jahre lang Gefahren. Von Gummi griffen halte ich nichts, vorallem im Sommer.

Die obigen Trialtech Griffe haben nur ein paar Wochen gehalten. Ziemlich Mies was die Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## bike-show.de (6. Februar 2012)

Blasenpflaster aus der Apotheke funktionieren auch ganz gut, besonders wenn die Blasen beim Fahren schmerzen.


----------



## Mr. Terror (6. Februar 2012)

Die Ritchey Griffe bin ich auch eine Weile gefahren. Die sind im Vergleich zu den Trialtech Griffen ziemlich dick, was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat. Ansonsten sind die aber auch top.


----------

